# Knuckles stay



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

His recall sucks bigtime so I thought (hey it's just a thought) that maybe if I work on "stay", the recall will come with it. 

I walked around the block and at one point he had a dog barking at him on one side and a guy digging in his truck across the street on the other side and he still stayed the length of my makeshift long lead. 

I'm actually VERY impressed at how far I could get away from him in less than an 1/2 hour!


----------



## JillyBean40 (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to go Knuckles! A very good boy indeed.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you  He sometimes is... LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job!! can I give you a tip? When you called him to come, I'd be having a party WHILE he's coming,,like GOOD BOY GOOD BOY,,don't wait till he gets to you, party while he's coming in)) That was a GREAT stay !!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't believe how much he's GROWN! He's turning into a very smart, handsome adult. Nice job!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> good job!! can I give you a tip? When you called him to come, I'd be having a party WHILE he's coming,,like GOOD BOY GOOD BOY,,don't wait till he gets to you, party while he's coming in)) That was a GREAT stay !!


Of course I want a tip! I need lots of those! LOL 

Is the party while he's coming to me to reinforce the stay or the come?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

to reinforce the 'come'.. Something you can work on to, tho his stay was fantastic, 
put him in a stay, walk off a few feet , return, treat/release.. Keep 'upping' your distance and time with the stay, (as I said even tho you got a great long distance stay in that video, this is to 'proof' it and get it solid) 

Other things you can try, put him in a stay, step in front of him, go around him, return to your original start position, release..

Put him in a stay, throw some food / treat a few feet away, this can work on him with distraction/BIG temptation, he 'stays' until you release..

Whenever he "comes" always throw a party while he's coming in, will make him "want" to come to you...just a few ideas


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you! I like those ideas. It seems weird to me that he's doing so well at the stay, but his recall in any other situation is not there. He looks at me like I have three heads when I call him otherwise. 

Funny though - my husband tried working with him last night and he wouldn't stay for him to save his own life.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

dogs can be like kids, listen to one and not the other

Keep the long line on him if your in a spot where you think he is going to ignore you, call him, and reel him in if he isn't coming,,or turn around and run in the opposite direction,,always have something REALLY yummy to give him when he gets there


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

An exercise we did in class.....

I would put Kira in a stay,
I would walk out on a 10' lead, and just stand there.
I would then put some tension on the lead, and give a gentle "pull" on the lead. Kira would resist (as all the dog did). 
Then, I would say in a firm voice "COME" and lead her in to me.

I did this hundreds of times, and eventually each time I would add some distance on the lead.

I also had her favorite toy to entice her.

BTW....Nice job on the stay.

Knuckles is cool.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good job & good boy Knuckles!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I would then put some tension on the lead, and give a gentle "pull" on the lead. Kira would resist (as all the dog did).
> Then, I would say in a firm voice "COME" and lead her in to me.


Isn't this confusing to them, though? I think about during walks when Knuckles is in sniff mode, a lot of times I feel like I am pulling him along, so I am pulling on the leash trying to get him to walk with me.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> Isn't this confusing to them, though? I think about during walks when Knuckles is in sniff mode, a lot of times I feel like I am pulling him along, so I am pulling on the leash trying to get him to walk with me.


 
At first I thought the same.

Then I realized that I was teaching Kira to do as she was TOLD, and not what she thought I wanted.
If I tug on the leash, does not mean move, unless I asked her to move.

This further solidified her obedience foundation, and has made her more attentive to what I SAY.

She constantly looks at me, when she wants to do something, and awaits my approval.

For example. My wife was walking her out the front door a few days ago.

I DRILLED it into Kira that she must always stop at the exit of my front door, and wait until I walk through, and ONLY exit if I tell her it's "OK".
My wife was walking out, and Kira stopped dead at the doorway, sat and froze. My wife "tugged" at the leash, but Kira would not move. She literally pulled back a bit.
She waited for my wife to say "OK, let's go".

Hope I explained it right.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That is awesome and so impressive! I love it when dogs surprise us with what they are capable of.


----------

